# Where to get eels?



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Going to cape may on Saturday and want to try some eels for sharks. Called a few places but can't seem to find them this time of year. Anone know a store in that area that has them or another shark bait idea? The little sand sharks will steal any cut bait. Thanks


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm thinking we'll go early and try to catch some bait during the day. Any tips on catching croakers or whiting off the beach? Clams, squid? Planning on sunset beach. I don't think you can swim there but I'm guessing it gets crowded.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would try Jim's Bait and Tackle, they have eels. As for swimming at sunset beach you can but at your own risk. If you're goin after croaker and whiting clam strips and squid will work or you can get fish bites blood worm flavor. That works well also.


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks. Everyone is out of eels unfortunately


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Try some Gulp eels, the black ones I was using at SH on Sunday, everything was biting on them. I was suprised.


----------

